# HUD - too late for bids?



## Green Choppers (Jun 20, 2013)

We have a job that was turned in late for NFR. Now they are saying we need to return to the property and remove all debris and trim shrubs for the allowable even if it is more than what the allowable calls for. 

Is this accurate that after x amount of days they can no longer submit bids to HUD for approval? I am not interested in free.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

More details please. 

Why was it late? Your fault or theirs? 
Did they know it was going to be late and say late was okay? 
What was originally bid and completed? 
Was the rest that they are requesting you do for free to be bid on within a certain time frame? 

What does your contract with them say you must do? 

And most importantly, did you get all communications about the job in writing?


----------



## Green Choppers (Jun 20, 2013)

I stopped doing their work due to late payments on other invoices - yes I cut them off temporarily. 

The original order was for initial secure. Normally we bid all debris and any other work not clearly instructed on their work orders. Left does not speak to right over there. 

We did the secure and held photos and paperwork hostage to get our money. 

I think it was about 3 weeks late by the time we sent it in.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Only an idiot would continue to work for a company like this. 

I hope you got the money you were holding out for............. now drop em.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Green Choppers said:


> I stopped doing their work due to late payments on other invoices - yes I cut them off temporarily.
> 
> The original order was for initial secure. Normally we bid all debris and any other work not clearly instructed on their work orders. Left does not speak to right over there.
> 
> ...


That's odd for NFR. Wells Fargo Home mortgage department can be a PITA. I'm shocked about payment. Get all are invoices paid on time. Advances for material if needed. Inspections paid pratically immediately. 

I've submitted work that late with no issues. 

Might be more to it


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Green Choppers said:


> We have a job that was turned in late for NFR. Now they are saying we need to return to the property and remove all debris and trim shrubs for the allowable even if it is more than what the allowable calls for.
> 
> Is this accurate that after x amount of days they can no longer submit bids to HUD for approval? I am not interested in free.


 
I believe FNMA is like this, if you don't submit within a certain number of days of vacancy reporting, unsure about HUD.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I believe FNMA is like this, if you don't submit within a certain number of days of vacancy reporting, unsure about HUD.


My understanding is, if you don't report the condition on the initial contact with the property, then there's a problem. But, never heard of it on just being a day late. HUD gives the nationals 30 days to turn the property over to them in convey condition or a reason why it can't be in convey.

We've all seen properties stay, in what would be called, non-convey condition for years. So, I don't know about the late thing. Sounds like a made up rule so they don't have to pay you and can get you to perform work for free.


----------



## Green Choppers (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Everything worked out.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> My understanding is, if you don't report the condition on the initial contact with the property, then there's a problem. But, never heard of it on just being a day late. HUD gives the nationals 30 days to turn the property over to them in convey condition or a reason why it can't be in convey.
> 
> We've all seen properties stay, in what would be called, non-convey condition for years. So, I don't know about the late thing. Sounds like a made up rule so they don't have to pay you and can get you to perform work for free.


Yeah I agree on HUD but I think if you read the FNMA guidelines there's a certain # of days a servicer has from time vacancy is determined to secure the property and report issues to FNMA.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

If you have a prepare to convey for HUD for Wells fargo you only have 3 days to convey. They can back charge.

NFR is by far one of my Favorites. Quick Pay all HUD allowables, and they have the portal now for lawn cuts.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Are you sure you didn't mean NFN????? I have NEVER had a single issue with NFR. NFN on the other hand.........................


----------

